# Algae Help with Pictures



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

I got this algae from some plants I bought that had them and they are catching the debris that are floating around and it looks unsightly. Algae-free for a while until now grrr.

I'm thinking hair algae but not sure, and any ideas what I could do to help? thanks. They are mostly on the dwarf sag's but have started to spread to others. Any help will help thanks.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like "fuzz algae" or "green fuzz."
What are your tank specs, co2, water parameters, fert regime, cleaning crew, age of setup, lighting schedule?

A small amount of this algae could be normal but it looks like you need a way to keep it in check. Most algae is an imbalance of the things questioned above.


----------



## barmby (Feb 19, 2009)

Remove them manually, you have to cut the affected plant.


----------

